# Moving a Dell XPS 200 motherboard into a new case.



## removed5809 (May 24, 2008)

Help. I have a Dell XPS 200 and I want to move it into a new case but I have no idea how to go about it because the motherboard won't fot into a standard case. If anyone has done this before I would like to know how they went about it.
Thanx


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

all newer dells are BTW. Whatever case you pick, you must order a BTX conversion kit to go with it.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

magnethead said:


> all newer dells are BTW. Whatever case you pick, you must order a BTX conversion kit to go with it.


by the way?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This link may help you understand what BTX Means:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTX_(form_factor)


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

I was only joking...


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

BTX = dells way of making everything harder.

They do it so you can't move there boards to another case or use there cases. However , the thermaltake Aguila and armor are btx compatible.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Thermaltake-Arm...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
http://cgi.ebay.com/Thermaltake-Agu...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## removed5809 (May 24, 2008)

alright thankx


----------

